# Mecenary



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I was thinking of posting up a thread where players are a group of mercenary people who travel acroos the planet doing big quests and stuff. Not sure of genre so please vote.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I think that a Warhammer Fantasy setting would be good. Lots of mercenaries and quests to be done, plenty of races to choose from too. But sounds really fun! I would love to have a go.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

whoops. forgot to add Warhammer fantasy. if you want to vote for that then just say


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

There already was one called Pirates and Freedom that I liked a lot. I would of course want to use the same character... but honestly i dont think I should be doing RPs. I had to quit out of two for lack of time...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I vote Warhammer Fantasy.
:yahoo:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This is startlingly similar to an idea Jackinator had that he never followed through. If I had the time to join it and wasn't overburdened with rps I would choose modern or slightly futuristic, unfortunately you don't have either of those.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i was going to put the two genres you suggested but i didn't really see how it would work and i didn't want to have too many options


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I also vote Warhammer fantasy, I have toyed with the idea of A mercenary RP myself and the setting in my mind when I think of it is almost always Warhammer Fantasy.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

My vote goes to Fantasy, but would we able to play the more reclusive races like Lizardmen and Tomb Kings?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i am toying with the first quest being a jungle tomb raid . Not sure about tomb kings as they have a habit of kind of crumbliing to dust if they get to far away from their leader.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> Not sure about tomb kings as they have a habit of kind of crumbliing to dust if they get to far away from their leader.


That could be a _slight_ flaw in the adventuring dreams of a tomb king soldier


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Beware Romero, the gods of RPing were not kind to the last Mercenary RP is come out on heresy...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Oooh, a dark, forboding warning by someone, I'm intruiged. Pray tell, what happened?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

if you are refeffering to the space pirate rp then i know what you mean. If not then please tell.

So far it is a toss up between 40k and fantasy.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to close the poll and bring up the recruitment thread on friday.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm interested in what Karak is referring to as well; though if it is the 40k pirates RP then I have the bad feeling that people may still be misinformed or worse.

As for this idea: I like the vague concept of what you have going (because to be honest thats that has been presented to us at this time.) 

Like HOGGLORD and bluemage I would think a warhammer fantasy setting might work out very well. The problem is the potential misconception that the groups numbers must be able to be from many of the races. Truthfully, it wouldn't really make sense for some and be really hard or straining with others.

A band of humans with a dwarf or elf (one or the other mind you) in their company wouldn't be bad. But toss in options for people to be Norscans, or Skaven, one of the denizens of Sylvania or a defender of Lustria and you will have problems. Least of all a language barrier for more than half of those listed, there is also a potential inability to work with certain things or some character types being to powerful. (Imagine if someone is allowed an ogre or ork, those things would be nigh unstoppable in a fight.)


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I was envisioning a group somewhat similar to the group near the end of Gilead's Blood, by Dan Abnett. If you've read it then you'll know what I mean, if not then I won't spoil it for you, as it's a pretty good book. So yeah, no ridiculous alliances like warrior priest alongside a Slann and a Vampire, but a small band of people (probably mostly human, with one or two Elves/Dwarves in the mix) would work best IMO.
P.S. READ Gilead's Blood!


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Im all for a fantasy rp


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah darkreever, so good of you to join us. :biggrin:

Yes, I'm talking about the pirates and freedom RP, although I'm sure there is another like it swimming around there somewhere. But as I remember Darkreever, you don't like it very much:



darkreever said:


> So let me get this straight, this is to be a bunch of single characters starting with fuck all, on some pirate station, and looking to find a crew and a ship? How, by the various gods, are the players honestly going to obtain either of those things with absolutely nothing? Are the players expected to god mod most of the game so that they can actually do things?
> 
> And is this going to be one player, one character? Or will it eventually have to become one player, many NPC characters, little actual interaction. Because honestly, something like that strikes as people trying to display how awesome they are and less actual playing of a role.


But of course, the past is the past so I won't dwell on that.
I admit, I did join the RP and things were somewhat slow and it eventually all just ground to a halt. But a fantasy setting would seem alot more promising for this kind of RP so I see no reason why it shouldn't be full steam ahead.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok. So fantasy is in the lead now and i am starting to see the possibilitys of it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Yes, I'm talking about the pirates and freedom RP, although I'm sure there is another like it swimming around there somewhere. But as I remember Darkreever, you don't like it very much:


I highly recommend you read the recruitment thread again. When I saw a pirate RP recruitment thread I was all to happy to join, but when I saw that emporershand planned on doing more of the same thing, having learned no lessons from his previous works, I was outright turned off.

I'm less inclined join the RP's of certain GM's but that does not mean I never will or will never consider joining them.

From what Romero has said so far, the impression I have is of a player group going on adventures similar to a session of Dungeons and Dragons. It can, potentially, take place anywhere in the world (depending on the setting) and have some underlying back story.


Emporershand, from what I gathered, had no real story planned beyond a bunch of player characters forming crews, getting ships, and raiding space. Its never quite that easy, and in 40k where the small stuff is huge, that fact did not change. A friend once mentioned to me that a definition of insanity is to do the exact same thing over and over and expect different results.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Your friend's a smart guy


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Tomb Kings die when they are away from their leaders? Oh... I know fuckall about Tomb Kings so I can definitely see how they would not make sense in a large campaign like this. With Lizardmen though, I can't remember his name but there is a Slann that travels the world telling people about the Old Ones, surely he brought more than a few Saurus and Skink helpers with him, that eventually got split off from the main group and have been travelling merc groups trying to hook up with him again?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

The armed forces of that Slann would be purely there as bodyguards, hundreds and hundreds of bodyguards, they would never leave their Slann's side, they definitely would not join a group of mercenaries who (probably) have no faith in the old ones and are overstepping their boundaries by traveling across the world. They would venture off on their own, finding more Saurus and Skinks until they met up with the Slann again, or until they were killed by a group of soldiers called for by a terrified farmer.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Argh, damnit I definitely see you're point there. Can anybody think of a reason as to why a Saurus or Skink would be travelling without a Slann master?

Also, I just looked in my codex and the Slann's name was Ulha'Up, and he and his followers were actually fairly zealous so I doubt they would've been willing to travel with mercs.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

asside from pulling the rule of individuals i dont think we could explain it very well.


----------

